# Make-A-Flake



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

This is so kewl, just spent some (too much) time cutting out snowflakes and saving them to file. These may become some Christmas cards. Hmmmm! Some paint, some glitter and "Merry Christmas" Aunt Anna.

What can I say? Doesn't take much to entertain me...........LOL

Now make some flakes............................
http://snowflakes.lookandfeel.com/


.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Oh no, another site to while away time procrastinating. Here's the site I have spent too much time playing in the past: http://www.popularfront.com/snowdays/

I like your Christmas card idea and will tuck it away for next year.


----------



## Penny-Ontario (Oct 20, 2007)

Thats so cool!


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks! That is so much fun!


----------



## Smallhold (Jan 26, 2007)

That was really fun. Getting me in the right mood to clean here and get the decorations out.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank you so much for posting this. I have been having a blast making snowflakes and emailing them to my sweetie. Great fun!


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

Hey, this is fun...and I decided to make a real one because I haven't done that since I was a kid. I made a lovely 7" dia snowflake, and then started thinking of ways to use it. You can use it as a template to spray metallic paint on colored paper to create customized giftwrap, or just spray adhesive on the back of snowflakes and glue them onto the packages...and then make a tiny one to create a little matching gift card to tie on the package.


----------

